# no gore for me



## zombienanny67 (Mar 16, 2007)

I have a costume dilemma for this halloween....i cant do my usual gore filled thing ,now ive got my eye on a few dresses but i am at a loss as to make up...its got to be over the top, but if it cant be bloody or gorey....? think insane or evil fairy/witch/queen. what non gore make up can i do? any inspirations? pic? help?


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

does rotting zombies count as gore? why cant you have gore? kids or work or somethin? sometimes blood and fresh wounds = gore to some people so you might be able to get away with a zombie look?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

do the ring girl


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Bride o' Frankie


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

A good clown outfit can be really effective. But there is a difference between just looking like a clown and being a creepy looking one.


----------



## zombienanny67 (Mar 16, 2007)

I am mortified to admit that (gulp) after being dead, undead etc...every year since moses was a pup, i am buying a beautiful dress to wear and going as something along the lines of an evil fairy or socceress (sp) . with scary or evil but not gorey makeup. it seems the person attending the parade with me objects and finds all this embaressing.....sigh.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Something like the vampire looks form the movies John Carpenters "Vampires" or "Interview with a Vampire" even Regan's make up from "The Exorcist" would work.
Thinking of a recent movie "Darkness Falls" tooth fairy was neat as well.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Lots of glitter & sparkle with a touch of evil.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Go as a scary scarecrow.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Go with someone else, lol.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

lol vlad


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

You might want to consider the Drusilla prosthetic. Uber creepy. I wore it a few years ago and sat at the end of a dark hallway. I'd say 35% of the TOT's couldn't make it all the way down before turning and running the other way. Pair it with some horns and fangs and you got yourself one evil a$$ sorceress.


----------



## zombienanny67 (Mar 16, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Ghastly Joker (Aug 4, 2007)

I say take the method of Dead Silence. Use a air brush around your eyes and use some contacts to make yourself look more horrifying. Then, wear a light weight torn black flowing dress that may have old crunched up leaves or something. It would look creepy yet ellegant.


----------

